# Recommend a pump sprayer please



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Currently using a couple of 2 litre hand pump sprayers from wilkos, seem ok but any recommendations for good ones, dont wanna spend mega bucks though


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

As in another thread. Has a years warranty and easier to deal with than a faceless company on Fleabay

http://www.screwfix.com/p/green-pressure-sprayer-7ltr/51100#_=p


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

The standard Hozelock unit, model 4505, 5litre capacity (albeit 3litres for fluid, other 2litres is air) is another option .










Typically £20, although there is a marketplace seller on Amazon doing them for about £17.50 currently


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Why waste money you dont need to spend ? Wilko is perfectly fine.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a hozelock one and it's does the job. The cheapie wilkinsons are ok but after a while loose the will to live.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

nicks16v said:


> Why waste money you dont need to spend ? Wilko is perfectly fine.


Fair point but the brass nozzle is a bit pants and doesnt really have m7ch adjustment


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Spear-Jackson-Action-Pressure-Sprayer/dp/B00RD0KTZQ is well reviewed and can sometimes be had on sale for under £8 delivered.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

I have the hozelock one in the previous picture and it is a good piece of kit .i also bought the hozelock 1.5 l hand held pump sprayer with the viton seals (grey and white )bottle and it is excellent i have a GARDENA german 1.25 sprayer which is brilliant all their gear is have it over 20 years they have an english website if you google them
todds


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I bought one a good while back from Argos. I just checked and it is on offer, £7.99. What stands out is the hose, it is stronger than the typical black plastic type, it does not kink as easily at the spray end when you angle it unlike many, especially when using warm water. I have just reserved one 

http://www.argos.co.uk/search/Hose-Sprayer-with-Lance-%2D-5-Litre/


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Currently using a couple of 2 litre hand pump sprayers from wilkos, seem ok but any recommendations for good ones, dont wanna spend mega bucks though


What are you going to be using them for?


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

This is the one I used:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/pro-pressure-sprayer-5-litre-c-w-pressure-gauge.php

Was great for citrus degreaser which is what I used it for. It broke during a house move but lasted me for five years before that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2017)

I bought one of them for £6 off amazon when they got posted on here a while back, had more leaks on it than Wikileaks, put ptfe tape around every joint & connection, worked okay for a couple of weeks but started dribbling outa lever you press for spray delivery, now have a Hozelock 7ltr Pro Pressure Sprayer 4807 £45 personally wouldn't opt for anything for a couple of quid unless you wanna be disappointed, I may just have had a bad one though, hozelock pro has viton seals & 3 year warranty


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I have two Spears and Jackson 5 litre ones.
I even use one to spray moss killer in the garden.
Great in my experience.
But for the car, I use it at the petrol station jetwash to apply Power Maxed Jetwash and Wax. Although it's good I have gone back to my 2 litre pump sprayer from Asda as it is enough to coat my car and is just more portable.
My Asda one has been going for a couple of years now and was only a couple of quid so will be buying another when they stock them again in the summer.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I have one of these https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00X2LBV70 - seems pretty robust and can hold a lot of solution (even though overall capacity is 5l it can do 4l without a problem).


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not overly keen on sprayers with brass lances and nozzles. The one I've currently has and the lance was easily bent and there was always the risk of accidentally catching the nozzle on the bodywork if you;re not careful.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

If anyone was interested in the sprayer I mentioned I picked it up today.

Here are a couple of pics and the hose can be seen more easily. They are quite compact and have a decent pump as well, I had one at a similar price which had a very thin shaft which felt like it could easily break, this is solid in that area.


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

are any of these sprayers good for PM tfr?
cheers


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

They should all be good for TFR. I use them for citrus degreasers.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

another vote here for the spear & jackson one, i've used PM TFR in mine every week for the last year and is still going strong! brilliant piece of kit and looking into buying another for the wheel cleaner too. 

you can usually pick them up on amazon for around £7.50-£10


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

shine247 said:


> If anyone was interested in the sprayer I mentioned I picked it up today.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics and the hose can be seen more easily. They are quite compact and have a decent pump as well, I had one at a similar price which had a very thin shaft which felt like it could easily break, this is solid in that area.


Have you used it yet?

I got one myself today went to use it and it doesn't keep pressure very well. Air keeps escaping from the filler funnel despite it being tightly screwed on.

Will take it back tomorrow but if the replacement's as bad then I'm going to stop wasting money on cheap sprayers and get something decent.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

shine247 said:


> If anyone was interested in the sprayer I mentioned I picked it up today.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics and the hose can be seen more easily. They are quite compact and have a decent pump as well, I had one at a similar price which had a very thin shaft which felt like it could easily break, this is solid in that area.
> 
> ]





neilmcl said:


> Have you used it yet?
> 
> I got one myself today went to use it and it doesn't keep pressure very well. Air keeps escaping from the filler funnel despite it being tightly screwed on.
> 
> Will take it back tomorrow but if the replacement's as bad then I'm going to stop wasting money on cheap sprayers and get something decent.


Hmmm  - i have one reserved at my local store til 6pm tonight - i might hold off now to see how you guys get on.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

neilmcl said:


> Have you used it yet?
> 
> I got one myself today went to use it and it doesn't keep pressure very well. Air keeps escaping from the filler funnel despite it being tightly screwed on.
> 
> Will take it back tomorrow but if the replacement's as bad then I'm going to stop wasting money on cheap sprayers and get something decent.


No Neil because I already have one open, I bought it as a reserve because the original one was so good. That's why I left it sealed. I have used the current one plenty of times and pumped 3L of Autofoam (not sure I should mention that ) through it on the white van I cleaned a week or so back. The new one looks just the same. I am sorry yours did not work, I recommended it because it was good, not cheap because I am quite happy to spend money, just had a freind pick the one below up for me, cost not far off half a Kranzle


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Had a bit of a closer look and the seal on the plunger wasn't coming into full contact with the bottle. I turned the seal over and refitted it and it seems to work now, maybe it was the wrong way round in the first place.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Another update on the Argos sprayer. It started to leak air again so I took it back and got a replacement. No air leak but it did leak where the lance connected to the handle. On closer inspection the o-ring was broken. No problem as I have replacements but even with a new o-ring of the same size it still leaks from there, probably due to poor manufacture of the thread on the lance.

I couldn't be bothered wasting any more time on this one so it's going in the bin and I look to get a decent one from somewhere else. May get a Hozelock or Gardena sprayer, unfortunately I can't stretch to that Birchmeier one pictured above. :thumb:


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Narrowed my choice down one of these:

Hozelock standard sprayer

Gardena pressure sprayer

Stihl SG31

or

Solo 461 5L sprayer

Is worth spending more money over something like the cheaper Spear & Jackson or Kingfisher sprayers?


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've gone through a couple of the cheapo ones recently and just got fed up with them leaking air. I stuck with the last leaking one for a few weeks, basically having to keep it constantly pumping to get anything out of the thing. I'd had enough and got one of the 7 litre Hozelock ones from B&Q (actually an Xmas pressie from my wife). Not had chance to actually use it yet, but the quality seems far and away ahead of the cheap ones.

http://www.diy.com/departments/hozelock-lance-pressure-sprayer-7l/161657_BQ.prd


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Just gone and purchased a hozelock one from amazon - Very impressed. Holds pressure well and feels a good, sturdy build. 

They've even highlighted the max water fill line to maintain max pressure which the Mesto didn't.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

armufti said:


> Just gone and purchased a hozelock one from amazon - Very impressed. Holds pressure well and feels a good, sturdy build.
> 
> They've even highlighted the max water fill line to maintain max pressure which the Mesto didn't.


Did you buy the standard or plus model?


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

neilmcl said:


> Did you but the standard or plus model?


Got this one : https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B006L6MADC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

setting it up was great.

If I'd had a bit more money I'd go for the Kwazar as it foams :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2518...=1006886&device=c&campaignid=726760769&crdt=0


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not doing too well with trying to get a sprayer at the moment 

Got a good deal on this only be told on the day of delivery that it was damaged and their last on in stock. I'm going to see if they'll do me a deal on this one which looks ideal for my needs but if not I'll probably go down the hozelock route.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2017)

neilmcl said:


> I'm not doing too well with trying to get a sprayer at the moment
> 
> Got a good deal on this only be told on the day of delivery that it was damaged and their last on in stock. I'm going to see if they'll do me a deal on this one which looks ideal for my needs but if not I'll probably go down the hozelock route.


That looks a decent pump sprayer to be fair, (the 3ltr one), its got the same style lance handle as the hozelock ones, you should have good use out of that, i bought this http://www.garden-goodies.co.uk/aca...yer_Pro.html?gclid=CNCNg4ebwtECFe4y0wodqhcG4w all i can say is it that it is brilliant, well made, sturdy, and NO fecking leaks any more, use the supplied plastic nozzle as opposed to the optional metal one, it has very good delivery of liquid, quite amazed at the pressure the pre wash hits the panels,only needed to pump twice to get round an X5, used about 2 litres of pre wash (but i like to drench paint work) won't be buying any more £5-£10 leaking pieces of garbage off amazon any more


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

probably overkill but i love my marolex profession 12+, the quality is top notch


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

The 2 litre Spear & Jackson pump sprayer is back in stock on Amazon prime for £5.99, might get one of those for tfr and relegate my unbranded 1.5l to wheel cleaner. I do have a 5l sprayer but keep that just for water for rinsing things like door shuts where a pw would be impractical. I'd rather mix tfr specifically to a dilution to suit the amount of dirt on the car at each wash so 2l is the ideal size.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

Got this. Haven't tried it yet. Will report back once I've tried it.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

JwilliamsM said:


> probably overkill but i love my marolex profession 12+, the quality is top notch


Where from?


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Got the Hozelock standard 5L sprayer from Amazon this morning. Looks to do the job pretty well. No leaks, well put together and spray pattern is good and strong. Shall try it out this afternoon with some BH Autofoam.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

neilmcl said:


> Got the Hozelock standard 5L sprayer from Amazon this morning. Looks to do the job pretty well. No leaks, well put together and spray pattern is good and strong. Shall try it out this afternoon with some BH Autofoam.


Glad you got one you like, shame the other did not work out but in the end the op did not want to spend much so the suggestion was at an appropriate price point, not sure what they did in the end.  The hozelock has that last drip technology I think which is good :thumb:


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

shine247 said:


> Glad you got one you like, shame the other did not work out but in the end the op did not want to spend much so the suggestion was at an appropriate price point, not sure what they did in the end.  The hozelock has that last drip technology I think which is good :thumb:


I think the "last drip" technology is on the "plus" models not the standard but when I used it today it pretty much emptied the tank, just a tiny bit left over. The only other "gripes", although it doesn't bother me, is the standard sprayer doesn't have a strap and there's no lock on the trigger. No big deal really.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

neilmcl said:


> I think the "last drip" technology is on the "plus" models not the standard but when I used it today it pretty much emptied the tank, just a tiny bit left over. The only other "gripes", although it doesn't bother me, is the standard sprayer doesn't have a strap and there's no lock on the trigger. No big deal really.


I tend to find the straps get in the way a bit so no bad thing like you say. As long as it works well, that's the main thing. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

Mr Kirk said:


> Got this. Haven't tried it yet. Will report back once I've tried it.











Very thick foam which stayed for a good 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Mr Kirk said:


> Very thick foam which stayed for a good 10-15 minutes.


I am going to get this! Thanks.
Is it still going strong?


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Have you a link to where you bought it please


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Kwazar. Job done.


----------

